# Sassafras Stump



## Tennessee Tim (Dec 15, 2010)

I sawed a Sassafras stump this past week. It's approx 26" x 36" out the root length. This was a fun:blink::huh: one to dog up in the saw. It took several attempts to get stumpage and saw bunks to line up and dogged/clamped. After the final alignment and first cut we were able to flip it and start slicing.....all 8/4!!!

Here's a link to the additional pieces:
http://www.tsmfarms.com/new-and-hot-off-the-mill.html

Enjoy!!!


----------



## cuerodoc (Jan 27, 2012)

That's some real pretty wood--bet it smelled nice too.


----------



## Da Aardvark (Oct 11, 2012)

WOOF!
Nice grainage!


----------



## Taderrickson (Mar 9, 2014)

Wow! Spectacular wood.


----------



## Post Oakie (Aug 20, 2013)

Nice! Roots are a pain to work with, but you've shown what they can become. Thanks for posting.


----------



## Tennessee Tim (Dec 15, 2010)

Thanks post oakie.....yeah they are a pain ....like rocks....then there's more rocks....and then there's those other rocks....and what dirt pockets and more rocks the cavities can hide....BUT OOoohHHH the things that can be seen within....but sometimes a blade to a slice can be risky if you hit the rocks and dirt....I got Blessed and made it through on one blade but I was very concerned on the last 2 cuts....when you see sparks in the daylight you know your hitting the rocks...oh where this one came from its flint, luckily it was small pieces.
I'm having a hard time this hunting season looking at all the old root balls laying around instead for the deer....I guess that's like money laying around (pun intended LOL).


----------

